# identity of SA cichlid



## srleafs (Jan 28, 2009)

I am trying to identify the fish on the right of this photo. Any ideas?
Thanks
sr


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Laetacara Dorsigera


----------



## srleafs (Jan 28, 2009)

That was quick. Thanks very much folks.
sr


----------

